# What would you do here?



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

So im working with a new builder. Ive got this monster balcony to do. Its sloped real well. She already has some sort of water proof membrane... dont quite no what it is but seems like its definitely stuck to the substrate. Normally something like this for me id lay a mud bed and waterproof before settying tile but hes telling me he hasnt done that for 20 years and isnt going to start now. So instead he wants me to thinset hardi to the membrane then just lay the tile. Does anyone know what type of membrane this is or if what he is telling me hes done for 20 years is a working idea. Hes very hard set against doing anything else. Please let me know what you all think.


----------



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

Heres pics


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Looks like Dura-deck to me. 
It won't be waterproof after you screw down hardy panel. 
How thick is the wood decking? 
What is the joist size and spacing?
Is it a living space underneath?
Let him do the prep work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Document everything. Ask for a detail.


----------



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

He doesnt want the hardi screwed down he wants it thinset down. Its another deck underneath. He definitely is not going to do anywork. And as far as the joist size and spacing goes... im just a tile guy i dont know much about that. But i do know enough to say that it is definitely solid. I dont notice any flex in the thing or shake in it thats for sure. Will thinset bond to the duradeck? The guy has already said how he wants it and doesnt want to change anything. And he has about 5 5000 square ft houses lined up for me so i really dont just want to say i wont do it.


----------



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

This is underneath


----------



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

Here


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd contact your preferred thinset manufacturer and dura-deck and run everything by them.


----------



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

Crap


----------



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

And it has a very strong slope on it


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Nasty predicament. 
Lifetime warranty as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

No he'll be lucky to get a year if i determine his way isnt acceptable. They dont care though they build these things then move on. There is really not much of a standard to how they do it either here in the state of oklahoma.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I would do the same as above find your preferred vender and have them spec their warranted solution and bid it from there. If the builder does not want to follow that advise but still wants you to do it. Tell him you will do the work under his direction, hourly, cash only, with nothing written down, $52,000 advance, you can let him know you will refund any unused $$$ 
:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

charimon said:


> I would do the same as above find your preferred vender and have them spec their warranted solution and bid it from there. If the builder does not want to follow that advise but still wants you to do it. Tell him you will do the work under his direction, hourly, cash only, with nothing written down, $52,000 advance, you can let him know you will refund any unused $$$
> :whistling:whistling:whistling


I like your style!!!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tell him zero warranty on anything you don't waterproof yourself.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

FullContact said:


> No he'll be lucky to get a year if i determine his way isnt acceptable. They dont care though they build these things then move on. There is really not much of a standard to how they do it either here in the state of oklahoma.


The courts may differ with your opinion. The statute of limitations for construction defects is five years, and since you've advertised the shoddy way the GC does things all over the web, and how you'll likely go along hiding behind some worthless piece of paper which you think indeminfies you, I think you'd lose big time in court.
http://www.uslaw.org/files/public/ok_compendium_09.pdf


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Great since he didn't do the waterproofing it's not his baby. Only the tile.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

In your contract note all waterproofing done by others.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

You could still get dragged to court, and a judge may not agree that the OP is clean as a whistle.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Agreed but I could lay tile on a slab that cracks and get dragged into court. That's how it is with anything we do. In fact that happened to my dad. He insulated a house where they had major slab cracks. His insurance had to pay up a percentage. Everyone who worked on the tract payed up.


----------

